# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 7.7 >  Релизы 1С 7.7

## Denis85

Здравствуйте.
Очень нужны релизы 1С Бухгалтерия типовая, редакция 4.5, 7.70.538 - 7.70.551.
Спасибо.

----------


## DMLangepas

переходите на 8 уже ё-маё

----------


## base_1c

Все что есть 443 - 446 

http://depositfiles.com/files/9wi7os8vv
http://depositfiles.com/files/ftabo58xh
http://depositfiles.com/files/z9qb9y0up
http://depositfiles.com/files/8fxr5f4e2

447,449,453
http://depositfiles.com/files/qqvryqujl
http://depositfiles.com/files/im3nr8ygg
http://depositfiles.com/files/eepio9kbg

----------

fil_and (14.02.2013), Gk17 (09.04.2014), _ViteG_ (12.03.2013)

----------


## letvipdep

* 1С:Предприятие 7.7.  1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7.    Типовая конфигурация, редакция 4.5. релиз 7.70.574 от 19.03.2014 г.* 

*Установка Проф :*
*turbobit*…..*borncash*….*exclusiveloader*

*Установка Базовая:*
*turbobit*…..*borncash*….*exclusiveloader*

*Типовое обновление (exe-файл):*
*turbobit*…..*borncash*….*exclusiveloader* 

*Распакованное обновление (rar-архив):*
*turbobit*…..*borncash*….*exclusiveloader*



* 1С:Предприниматель 7.7. конфигурация, редакция 1.2.  релиз 7.70.221 от  19.03.2014 г.* 

*Установка :*
*turbobit*…..*borncash*….*exclusiveloader* 

*Типовое обновление (exe-файл):*
*turbobit*…..*borncash*….*exclusiveloader* 

*Распакованное обновление (rar-архив):*
*turbobit*…..*borncash*….*exclusiveloader* 


*  1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7. типовая конфигурация "Упрощенная система налогообложения", редакция 1.3. релиз 7.70.224 от 19.03.2014 г.* 

*Установка Проф :*
*turbobit*…..*borncash*….*exclusiveloader*

*Установка Базовая:*
*turbobit*…..*borncash*….*exclusiveloader*

*Типовое обновление (exe-файл):*
*turbobit*…..*borncash*….*exclusiveloader* 

*Распакованное обновление (rar-архив):*
*turbobit*…..*borncash*….*exclusiveloader*

----------

bgmot (07.05.2014), dopofis (31.03.2014), Gk17 (09.04.2014), Minovich_losha (10.04.2014), motya (09.04.2014), Shimer (27.05.2014), Taisa_07 (04.04.2014), vagrus (01.04.2014), Zultan (28.03.2014), Татианна (11.05.2014)

----------


## Touch_of_soul

Актуальные обновления на 09.04.2014г 15:10 
1. Рег отч. Обновление 14q1005 от 04.04.2014 г. http://yadi.sk/d/Y-4Y5RgyM6DrW
2. Бухгалтерия проф http://yadi.sk/d/YAe4RiHvM6FmF (576)
3. ЗиК проф http://yadi.sk/d/eQZAZA92M7Nva (345)
4. Комплексная проф http://yadi.sk/d/WLu0ZRHqM6Fm7 (535)
5. УСН проф http://yadi.sk/d/uLZy49RDM6FcL (226)
6. УСН базовая http://yadi.sk/d/QE22NE3LM6gJK (226)
7. Усн Рег. отч. Обновление 14q1004 от 04.04.2014 г. http://yadi.sk/d/To60UtMMM6g9G
Кому нужны базовые обновления пишите выложу..
Лучшая благодарность это сказать спасибо..

----------

bvv74 (10.04.2014), Minovich_losha (10.04.2014), Redkiy (06.05.2014), tanyusya (27.05.2014), voffffka (25.04.2014), Webdest (11.04.2014)

----------


## Touch_of_soul

Актуальные обновления на 10.04.2014г 14:00
1. ПУБ проф http://yadi.sk/d/30jlnOScMAiLX (348)
2. Адресный классификатор http://yadi.sk/d/NoLfkYl7MBip8 (Апрель 2014г.)
3. Бухгалтерия баз http://yadi.sk/d/WN6mmGTXMCzsn (576)
Лучшая благодарность это сказать спасибо..

----------

Svetlana_K (14.04.2014), tanyusya (27.05.2014)

----------


## Webdest

Спасибо!

----------


## Touch_of_soul

1. Комплексная проф http://yadi.sk/d/8Z4C8CaEMF943 (536)
2. Рег отч. Обновление 14q1007 от 10.04.2014 г. http://yadi.sk/d/VxsZF6X-MFEPu
3. Рег отч. Усн Обновление 14q1006 от 10.04.2014 г. http://yadi.sk/d/jZ-Pc9AUMFELS

Лучшая благодарность это сказать спасибо.. 
обновление баз 1с 7.7 следующий раз буду выкладывать только тут http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...151#post378151

----------

djslon (24.04.2014), Pavel157 (11.04.2014), Redkiy (06.05.2014)

----------


## Shumaher12

Господа, всех приветствую!!!!! Столкнулся с данной проблемой, скачал новый релиз на 1с 7.7(УСН ред. 1.3) "файл USN.rp14q1007"
все встало без ошибок только когда начинаешь формировать РСВ-1, 6 раздел и раздел 2,5, пишет, что Устаревший релиз конфигурации! Выполните обновление до актуального релиза! Это у меня регл. отчетность не встала или сам по себе релиз глючит.
Помогите, а то уже все сроки поджимают)))

----------


## YaSamaya

Какой релиз УСН сейчас устаовлен? Нужно обновить конфигурацию.

----------


## Shumaher12

Релиз последний от Обновление 14q1007 от 18.04.2014 г.
1С: Предприятие 7.7
Регламентированная отчетность за I квартал 2014 года
(для конфигурации "Упрощенная система налогообложения")
Полный комплект

----------


## Shumaher12

> Какой релиз УСН сейчас устаовлен? Нужно обновить конфигурацию.


а если у меня стоит 7.70.213, а новый 7.70.224 ,то мне нужно все 11 конфигураций чекрыжить"устанавливать" или я смогу прямо на эту свежую поставить И?

Заранее спасибо

----------


## Shumaher12

> а если у меня стоит 7.70.213, а новый 7.70.224 ,то мне нужно все 11 конфигураций чекрыжить"устанавливать" или я смогу прямо на эту свежую поставить И?
> 
> Заранее спасибо


Ребята помогите отчет горит (((

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Ребята помогите отчет горит (((


1. УСН проф http://yadi.sk/d/JHsFD6xnP6xHQ (229)
2. УСН базовая http://yadi.sk/d/OEYHhl_lP6xPv (229)
впредь все обновления на 1с 7.7 тут http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...l=1#post382412

----------

Zultan (19.05.2014)

----------


## Shumaher12

не ставится пишет что 11.jpg и прерывает обновление

может старые релизы нужны И?

или можно это как то исключить из обн.:И?

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> не ставится пишет что 11.jpg и прерывает обновление
> 
> может старые релизы нужны И?
> 
> или можно это как то исключить из обн.:И?


файл мд вашей базы выложите я посмотрю..

----------


## Shumaher12

> файл мд вашей базы выложите я посмотрю..


это как сделать, подскажите (файл создать и выложить) И?

----------


## Shumaher12

Спасибо за помощь((((((

----------


## semiragi

Всем привет! Нужен релиз типовой бухгалтерии 7.70.433 редакция 4.2

----------


## DEL

11111111111111

----------


## Ukei

- ТЕМА ЗАКРЫТА, ССЫЛКИ НА КОНФИГУРАЦИИ 7.7 ДЛЯ РОССИИ *В ЭТОЙ ТЕМЕ*

----------

